# LIUSPEED's Ride



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

close up speedo










whole cluster night










Night w/ flash ( simulated day )










Close up tach.










Hot Shot Headers !!










Hot Shot Cold Air Intake
---------------------------------------------------------------------
the other thread got too cluttered so here is the new one 
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looking good...

sweet


but the cai pipe off the maf looks like its bent or off


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice LIU... where are the pics of the SE-R wheels??!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> very nice LIU... where are the pics of the SE-R wheels??!!


im getting to that later on right now kinda busy.



nx2krider93 said:


> looking good...
> 
> sweet
> 
> ...


that the way it came from hot shot i had to drill extra holes because the ones that came pre-drilled didnt find


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

keep the good work


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jes wait till i get new pix up..

i found a sweet lil park where i can take pretty nice pix but i need my car a lil cleaned up first.

and then u can see the new pix with the se-r rims and crystal corners and hopefully HID halos completed.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cool man :thumbup: 

how do the header and CAI feel .. big difference?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

nice work liu, your tryin to enter the 100,000 club rnt ya? hehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

liuspeed owns me -- nice lookin' car bro :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

omega headers and cai oh yea big difference.. tempted to switch to stromung pipe.

al.. i passed the 100,000 club a long time ago...lol

new pix will be up later after things get better and after my son comes out.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Liu..
..yea, nice mods.. ..CAI & headers.. ..those reverse lights are really bright!.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*More Recent Pix Of My Car*

http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1513.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1514.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1516.JPG

*LED CORNER BULBS NIGHT PIX ---^*

http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1537.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1538.JPG

*LED CORNER BULBS DAY PIX ----^*


http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1531.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1532.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1533.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1534.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1535.JPG
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/IMG_1536.JPG


*MOST RECENT FULL CAR PIX ----^ *


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i wonder where ive seen those LEDs before hum.......... :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice looking car... kit time?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its SQUEAKY clean... 


SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

wow, those are corners are super blue, you would think for that the cops would pull you out of your car and beat the hell out of you. :thumbup: 

looks good tho. :fluffy:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIU... are u gonna go for a body kit or the infamous "SE-L imposter" look?? 

also, u should get the crystal heads to match the corners and go back to amber on the corners... that blue at night is a lil' iffy.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I like the corners.. .."why get the 'Amber' corners when you could stick w/ the stock ones".. 

..Liu
What bulbs are those??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> wow, those are corners are super blue, you would think for that the cops would pull you out of your car and beat the hell out of you. :thumbup:
> 
> looks good tho. :fluffy:





whiteb14 said:


> LIU... are u gonna go for a body kit or the infamous "SE-L imposter" look??
> 
> also, u should get the crystal heads to match the corners and go back to amber on the corners... that blue at night is a lil' iffy.


the blue at night isnt really blue. itswhite but the camera i took the pix with made it look really really blue.

im gonna go with 200sx front end with stillen lip , extreme sides and rear bumper im not sure yet im still tryin to find out what looks good.

i not doing crystal heads because i have OEM NISSAN BALLAST and OEM A6 D2S Bulbs and waiting on the broken halo to be replaced and i be doing a retrofit for my HID HALO project i been talkin about for these past 2 years.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..Liu
> What bulbs are those??


Blazin they are white LED corner 1157 bulbs.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> im gonna go with 200sx front end with stillen lip , extreme sides and rear bumper im not sure yet im still tryin to find out what looks good.
> 
> i not doing crystal heads because i have OEM NISSAN BALLAST and OEM A6 D2S Bulbs and waiting on the broken halo to be replaced and i be doing a retrofit for my HID HALO project i been talkin about for these past 2 years.


very nice combo... for the rear bumper, have u thought about just an OEM 98/99 sentra rear?? it sits a lil lower than the oem 95-97 rear and itll look real clean.

and about the heads i 4got about ur project... hows that going?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> very nice combo... for the rear bumper, have u thought about just an OEM 98/99 sentra rear?? it sits a lil lower than the oem 95-97 rear and itll look real clean.
> 
> and about the heads i 4got about ur project... hows that going?


its going good except the fact that X3 Racing sent me broken halos so i am now waiting on them to exchange it.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> its going good except the fact that X3 Racing sent me broken halos so i am now waiting on them to exchange it.



Hey LIU how long have you been waiting for them? My friend had the same issue still waiting for replacements that arent broken. The first set was broken, the driving side had a lamp that wasn't seated correclty so he sent back the set exact same issue then they said they looked and realized their whole shipment was like that. Although he doesnt have a nissan though so I don't know if it's for all halos or what just for a certain type of car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Rama said:


> Hey LIU how long have you been waiting for them? My friend had the same issue still waiting for replacements that arent broken. The first set was broken, the driving side had a lamp that wasn't seated correclty so he sent back the set exact same issue then they said they looked and realized their whole shipment was like that. Although he doesnt have a nissan though so I don't know if it's for all halos or what just for a certain type of car.


so far 1 week already. if not done by next week or 2 im sending out my so cali goons after them.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey wow...those engine bay pics and the Speedo/Tach/Cluster pics look real familiar...hrm...where have I seen them before...oh yeah! That's right! I took the pics  hehehehe...

His B14 now has a bit of kick with his I/H/E (I've stolen it a couple times when he was out here ), now if only he had a Manual...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix are on the next page.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I think you need the chrome grill to match now.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Hmm,
> I think you need the chrome grill to match now.
> 
> Seth


naw.. i have a 98 honey comb grill sitting next 2 me.. waiting on a few more parts and more cash before i get the whole car re-painted stock color again.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

get pics of the HID's at night


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

will get them 2morrow.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beam pattern pix


















i will have more night shot pictures later on.

still adjusting the headlights a bit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

mootherfoooker those are bad lol looks good man. enjoy them


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

every time i see pics LIU they look a lil better... still gotta get used to them. cant wait to see ur ride after the re-paint and all the other goodies


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Warm Up







Warm Up
























High Beams

































those above are the day time pics.

the ones below are the night time beam pattern pix


















these are the upclose headlight night pix



















Full Car Night Pix


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

now you just need to get a new valve cover for your engine bay maybe polished? or colored?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gonna get it polished.

i still need to find me a 99 se-l side for the right hand side of the car.

and install my 98 grill and get my a 95 200sx front end with stillen lip and get all my fogs and such installed along with it.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

looking bro :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> im gonna get it polished.
> 
> i still need to find me a 99 se-l side for the right hand side of the car.
> 
> and install my 98 grill and get my a 95 200sx front end with stillen lip and get all my fogs and such installed along with it.



i have a 95 200sx bumper to sell...hmmmm


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i have a 95 200sx bumper to sell...hmmmm


well i can get one new primered for 95 shipped.

if you can beat that price then ill take it off your hands and i hope that your bumper clips are in good condition


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

give me you addy for your vavle cover hehehehe


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> well i can get one new primered for 95 shipped.
> 
> if you can beat that price then ill take it off your hands and i hope that your bumper clips are in good condition



well, since shipping is so much, i prolly couldnt beat that...its all good...lemme know though if you might ever need it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i heard fed ex is really cheap . cheaper than ups and they do ship whole front bumpers too.


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

I have been looking into the HID conversion. How much did that one run you? I have been quoted 350 so far.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

> i heard fed ex is really cheap . cheaper than ups and they do ship whole front bumpers too.


A friend of mine got a whole rear bumper shipped through greyhound for $35. That's another option..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ballisticc said:


> I have been looking into the HID conversion. How much did that one run you? I have been quoted 350 so far.


labor 300 , parts about 500 or less.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14kid said:


> A friend of mine got a whole rear bumper shipped through greyhound for $35. That's another option..


that is also another option.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are my dyno results.

i have my GA dynoed today.

mods are 15 degree timing , HS Headers , HS CAI , UR pulley and custom 2.25 crush bend exhaust and a DragunFire Muffler..

im running on 15 inch se-r rims on 205/50/15 Kuhmo 712 Tires.

http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/DynoChart/Lone_Star_Cover_Page.jpg
http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/DynoChart/Run_1.jpg

1st and worst run

http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/DynoChart/Run_2.jpg

2nd and best run

http://liuspeedtuning.homestead.com/files/ESHEICAR/DynoChart/Run_3.jpg

3rd and last run


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn lui, those numbers seem wrong. But HotShots is the best


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it the cursed auto tranny i tell you


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you should upgrade to a hotshots tranny


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iono justin dynoed better than me.. and he has less mods..

i dont get it.. i think it the dyno place dont know how to do the auto tranny runs.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED, let's see some pics with those new skirts you got. Get them thangs painted and put on!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> LIUSPEED, let's see some pics with those new skirts you got. Get them thangs painted and put on!!


i dont have the other side.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

were did you get those LED corner lights? or were did you get those clear corner bulbs, clear parking bulbs? Thanks


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Triple_T said:


> were did you get those LED corner lights? or were did you get those clear corner bulbs, clear parking bulbs? Thanks


he sells them check his website in his signature


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

got me some tint.

put this on the new thread.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey liu if you send me some of those sickers id be more than happy to advertise for you.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sure if u order something from me :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*updated HID beam pattern pix*

here are 4 new updated beam pattern pics i took.











low beams










high beams










low beam cut off line










high beam flare 


enjoy ! :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Damm LIU, you're gonna blind a MoFo with those beams....lookin' good brotha! :thumbup: I'll be in touch with you soon..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> sure if u order something from me :thumbup:


I'm gong to get the crystal heads/corners I wouldn't mind throwing a sticker on my sentra either.

And if your wanting the honeycomb crome grill, I have one that I'll sell.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*update audio install*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats the silver foil stuff?

cant wait to hear it :thumbup:


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> whats the silver foil stuff?
> 
> cant wait to hear it :thumbup:


That's so the aliens can't get to Liu... didn't you ever see "Signs"?!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

geeez i just noticed ur dyno numbers...wow they seem low. Did you ever dyno the car stock to see what it got? All those mods should add total at least 15hp i'd say. Does that mean stock only like 75HP because that would be a large 35% loss of power to the wheels stock. ouch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Neil said:


> geeez i just noticed ur dyno numbers...wow they seem low. Did you ever dyno the car stock to see what it got? All those mods should add total at least 15hp i'd say. Does that mean stock only like 75HP? That would be a large 35% loss of power to the wheels stock. ouch


it wasnt dyno'd correctly


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iono a stock ga16de 96 model with a pop and muffler dynoed at 83


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> iono a stock ga16de 96 model with a pop and muffler dynoed at 83



auto though....and it prolly wasnt taken care of or some shit. thats incredibly low.

ride looks good, lew!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Looking good Liu, now u need to get some NOS beotch!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> Looking good Liu, now u need to get some NOS beotch!


nos would be good liu hehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> nos would be good liu hehe


Yeah, I can just see his son in the car seat as he hits the NOS button. Don't think so..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

in time my friend in time


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*added 2 little filters*










this one i had 2 use the hot shot hose to fit into the intake with alot of amazing goop and 2 fastners cuz the rubber it came with was too small to fit into the pipe.










2 little spectre breather filters.. supposedly help something or another cant remember what but sure as hell looks cool .. :thumbup: 




























and some overview shots of what it looks like from a far.


----------



## binqker (Jun 8, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> this one i had 2 use the hot shot hose to fit into the intake with alot of amazing goop and 2 fastners cuz the rubber it came with was too small to fit into the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF? how fast is your SENTRA? might ass well put a NAWZZZZZ


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it decently fast compared to stock... nothing super dramatic


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you realize that stupid filter you put on the intake is AFTER the MAF right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes and point being ?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I simply cannot believe you asked me that...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

james i dont understand... maybe im jes feeling under the weather that i lost my voice and cant work but please explain


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know what a MAF does right? if you did you would know that if you have a filter like that after the MAF during vacum the air is being sucked in after the MAF...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

james i sent you a pm..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nice hubbies and hardcore wheel gap


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

James said:


> you know what a MAF does right? if you did you would know that if you have a filter like that after the MAF during vacum the air is being sucked in after the MAF...


so your sayin is that i should have that particular part sealed off ?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

isn't that "extra" air coming from the engine back into the intake? it's not a main source of air anyway. If you didn't have idle problems when doing the install it'll be fine. where did you get them btw.

what I don't get is how the blue one is suppose to let air exit, while the red one is suppose to let it enter. its kinda hard to explain but whats stopping the air from escaping through the red one.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> so your sayin is that i should have that particular part sealed off ?


You should re-attach the hose the way it was because you'll cause very inconsistent and improper MAF readings. And the ECU will take these weird readings and add/subtract weird amounts of fuel and your car will do weird things. That's one of the main reasons the turbo boys re-circulate their BOV's back into the intake before the MAF to keep the readings consistent.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i didnt have idle problems but i still dont quite understand what james meant.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK you need to remove that filter yesterday. Your are taking in air that has not been metered by the MAF and as a result will not inject the proper amoutn of fuel for the air that has been taken in. Not sure why you did that but if you don't want the hose from the VC routed back into the intake like that get a catch can and route it that way.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh ok i understand now.. anyone know what is the diameter of the inside of the hose ?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

James said:


> I simply cannot believe you asked me that...



LMAO!!!! 

and Liu.. just go dig some up at autozone... find something close and clamp it on.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i gonna buy some red hose from hose technique but im gonna get a black one from autozone as a temp. replacement


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

They sell rubber plugs at hardware stores. plug it up and clamp it down.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so your saying as long as i seal up that intake nipple up then everything should be fine correct?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

new grill










































FIRST EVER MAXGROUND WIRE KIT by Z Enterprises. This is the first ground wire kit for the Ga16de ever made. more will be available later on but i was the first lucky one to get this prototyped on a GA16DE. This particular style i had will be available at courtesy nissan in about a month or 2.

also there will be a earth ground wire kit by Z enterprise available soon on my site later on as well.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks good..whats next on your list?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good bro
i always wondered why you didnt have the nisnack style grille


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> looks good..whats next on your list?


fix my front main seal and pray to god that i can be able to afford tein ss within the next year lol



Radioaktiv said:


> looking good bro
> i always wondered why you didnt have the nisnack style grille


didnt have my head on straight ... now i do. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oooh yeah
teins will make it look real good :thumbup: 
that car begs to be dropped


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice Liu, let me know a price on those as soon as you find out.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

That Ground Mega Cable is sickly insane, :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Those ground cables look good. Every little bit helps. I'll be sure to get some pics up when I finish redoing the grounds in my car to either 2 ga. or 1/0 ga. wire. So much to do and so little time.

I'm surprised you haven't found an SE-R front bumper for your car yet. And when you do the Tein SS's, you'll see why they're worth the $$$. :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Those ground cables look good. Every little bit helps. I'll be sure to get some pics up when I finish redoing the grounds in my car to either 2 ga. or 1/0 ga. wire. So much to do and so little time.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't found an SE-R front bumper for your car yet. And when you do the Tein SS's, you'll see why they're worth the $$$. :cheers:


i have but i just dont have the money for paint and stuff for the se-r bumper..

another thing is im workin with nismo to see if they can import the VZR bumpers with the dual fogs into the states .

and the tein ss i shouldve gotten it last year but as u all know stuff came up and now im a family man workin my butt off etc.. it will come eventually and slowly.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i have but i just dont have the money for paint and stuff for the se-r bumper..
> 
> another thing is im workin with nismo to see if they can import the VZR bumpers with the dual fogs into the states .
> 
> and the tein ss i shouldve gotten it last year but as u all know stuff came up and now im a family man workin my butt off etc.. it will come eventually and slowly.


if i get the vz-r bumper you can have my bumper... 
ps i just found a painter here hehe


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> and the tein ss i shouldve gotten it last year but as u all know stuff came up and now im a family man workin my butt off etc.. it will come eventually and slowly.


youre still on that tein ss kick eh?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> if i get the vz-r bumper you can have my bumper...
> ps i just found a painter here hehe


naw i think ill take that VZ-R bumper. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

recent update not the best pix but ill get better ones later till then enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

nice. does it stick out towards the front of the car or does it pretty much follow the same body line as the lights? like if you were to look at it from the side


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

its flush with the lights and everything.

i just need a new bumper.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn you


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know but you got the sr20 though... lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

new update :


























new amp to replace the one i got stolen from me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

very nice. how are the halos coming?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it coming... waiting on more funds for the last parts... jes recently bought my 2nd shrouds and my 2nd pair of ballast... now all i gotta do is buy the bulbs and then i can get started.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> it coming... waiting on more funds for the last parts... jes recently bought my 2nd shrouds and my 2nd pair of ballast... now all i gotta do is buy the bulbs and then i can get started.


you know, your car used to be rather "plain jane" (better than mine though lol) but in a little while its really going to be unique!!!! :thumbup: absolutly NO ONE will have the same head lights as you....ever, that grill is great. did you ever get the tein SS you were always raving about? because i noticed you are selling your GR-2's.

also, are you going to get the lucino bumper too? or something else?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismo1.6 said:


> you know, your car used to be rather "plain jane" (better than mine though lol) but in a little while its really going to be unique!!!! :thumbup: absolutly NO ONE will have the same head lights as you....ever, that grill is great. did you ever get the tein SS you were always raving about? because i noticed you are selling your GR-2's.
> 
> also, are you going to get the lucino bumper too? or something else?


car wont be plain jane for long... i have a few tricks up my sleeves... but it all depends on funds and such.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> car wont be plain jane for long... i have a few tricks up my sleeves... but it all depends on funds and such.


don't you wish we could still barter? "ill give you this chicken for those HID projectors" "give me a chicken and a box of cereal and you have a deal!" "ok!"


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismo1.6 said:


> don't you wish we could still barter? "ill give you this chicken for those HID projectors" "give me a chicken and a box of cereal and you have a deal!" "ok!"


uhm no i dont think so.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Glad to see you got the PG stuff back, or are getting it all back little by little.


Still waitin on the new light setup though .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it time my friend in time.. it should be completed next month or sometime within the next 2 months.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

new update ! new stereo ! after 6 months of no stereo i finally made a purchase of pheonix gold 100.4 amp and a pioneer DEH P80MP deck.

i just pray they dont get stolen again for i do plan on getting a new compustar alarm as well.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!!*

Awesome!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*shrug* Meh... good to hear you've got tunes finally, and that you're happy though.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

holy wtf headunit. hows it work? 

pioneer is worth its weight in gold as far as headunits....i love mine


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i just pray they dont get stolen again for i do plan on getting a new compustar alarm as well.


set a bomb with your new amp. If someone tries to steal it, the amp will blow up taking the theif with it. Then the insurance would pay for a new car, LOL!




just kidding...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

:hal: :hal: :thumbup: 

IT IS OFFICIAL !!! MY DECK AND AMP CAME IN TODAY !!!! YAY !!!! INSTALL IS SATURDAY AFTERNOON !! YAY !!!! LIUSPEED GOT HIS TUNES BACK AGAIN !!!

:fluffy: :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

awsome! im researching an RE sub for my b13. and a way to make it removeable.

i want pic :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

amp


















deck


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

where do you live, so I can steals it again


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i live at anchorage alaska in a igloo with polar bears


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i live at anchorage alaska in a igloo with polar bears


Haha, polar bears beat guard dogs any day. Good luck on the drive Imobejoas, might as well buy your own with the price of gas and all.

Great upgrades Liuspeed, now time for those headlights to get finished.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oooh

even tho ive seen it in person...it was at night

lookin real good mayn


----------

